# Floradix safe for nursing mamas?



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Please let me know thanks


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

My midwife suggested it following a post partum haemorage, so I presume it's safe. You could check Kellymom to be sure though.


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Amy0417 (May 12, 2010)

There is nothing on Dr. Hales site but I do know that supplemented iron will not pass to your milk. It could cause constipation in your baby though. If you find a definite answer let us know!


----------



## Amy0417 (May 12, 2010)

So, I was looking at the ingredients and I don't see how it would bad to use while breast feeding. Again, the only concerns would be constipation. Also, I noticed there is spinach in it and it could possibly cause gas in the baby. I doubt it though!


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Supposedly the floradix is a more easily absorbable form so therefore less likely to cause constipation vs. other iron supplements. I have been looking because my stepdaughter had a baby last week and her iron is low and they wanted her to take iron pills but it sounds like floradix is a better option.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

floradix is the only iron that doesn't constipate me. FWIW, I was comfortable taking it while pregnant/nursing.


----------



## Amy0417 (May 12, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chula13* 
Supposedly the floradix is a more easily absorbable form so therefore less likely to cause constipation vs. other iron supplements. I have been looking because my stepdaughter had a baby last week and her iron is low and they wanted her to take iron pills but it sounds like floradix is a better option.

I would think floradix is a better option too! Congratulations BTW


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks he's so cute!!!


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

yes that stuff is awesome!


----------

